# Violet & Pink Bronze Pigment



## jeanna (May 20, 2005)

_*Just bought Violet pigment, and I LOVE it!*_




















_(all MAC unless otherwise noted)_

*eyes: *Stilife Paint (all over base), Canton Candy Paint (on lid only), Vanilla e/s (browbone), Pink Bronze Pigment (inner half), Violet Pigment (outer half); Smolder Eye Kohl; Lancome Hypnose Mascara

*cheeks: *Trustfund/Pinkerpeach Blush Duo

*lips: *Clinique Colour Surge lipstick in Pure Posh; Flusterose lustreglass


----------



## MaccaLakkaHy (May 20, 2005)

What a great color combination!  Looks like a tropical flower.  Beautiful!


----------



## Juneplum (May 20, 2005)

FABULOUS hon! (u always are)     =)


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 20, 2005)

Looks wonderful! I need to buy some pigment!


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 20, 2005)

I'm so jealous.  You look fabulous.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 20, 2005)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! As always, your application is flawless, love the colors (my fave) You look soooo beautiful!! *Gives me inspiration to retry pink bronze*


----------



## caramelhunie (May 20, 2005)

Beautiful! I love pink bronze and violet, I'm definitely gonna try this look.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 20, 2005)

so pretty! i love the combo..looks great!


----------



## Lumi (May 21, 2005)

very pretty! You are gorgeous!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 21, 2005)

very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks very pretty and funky. I love that violet shade, I'm just not that bold, oh well, maybe someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and BTW I love the way you do your eyeliner!


----------



## Cleopatra (May 21, 2005)

Purples really suit you.  You look gorgeous


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 21, 2005)

You are soooooooo pretty!!!I love your eyes so much


----------



## Sanne (May 21, 2005)

wow amazing!!! I gotta try that too some time!!!!


----------



## shiann_2003 (May 21, 2005)

wow it looks great


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 22, 2005)

Great combo!!

I'm gonna try that tomorrow!!


----------



## tabgirl (May 22, 2005)

You are so beautiful! And you can wear anything! SO LUCKY!


----------



## maryb74 (May 24, 2005)

That is soo pretty!!  I've never actually worked with pigments, are they hard to use?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 24, 2005)

whoa...


----------



## jeanna (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maryb74* 
_That is soo pretty!!  I've never actually worked with pigments, are they hard to use?_

 
oh no, not at all! i'm a fairly new user of pigments and i love them! (i went from having none to 5 full size jars in 3 weeks!) i think that as long as you have a good base to make sure they 'stick' (or you could do a wet application) and a good brush that will pick up the pigment for a neat application, you're good to go! i usually use the 242 shader or 239 shading brush for pigments.


----------



## professionaltart (May 25, 2005)

ohhhh jeanna...ii havent used mine yet, myabe i will tomorrow!


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 26, 2005)

*****


----------



## user2 (May 26, 2005)

I just have to say one thing: A - MA - ZING!!! You look veryx very gorgeous with violets and pinks...


----------



## glamella (May 26, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica (May 26, 2005)

Super Sexy


----------



## breathless (Oct 19, 2005)

i love violet pigment! oooh!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 19, 2005)

Gorgeous! I Love Your Looks! :d


----------



## angela (Oct 19, 2005)

you are the shit. you know that right? hehe love the make up!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 19, 2005)

u know what i just commented twice on this!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 19, 2005)

whoa those look sensational together!  must try


----------



## Emmi (Oct 19, 2005)

That is so cool, so beutifull!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 19, 2005)

gorgeous as always!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 19, 2005)

Very pretty I love your blending.


----------



## KJam (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow - stunning!


----------



## Meaghan (Oct 20, 2005)

wow that looks beautiful! violet is gorgeous on you!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 20, 2005)

Such a fun and different color combo that I never would have thought of! Beautiful


----------



## orodwen (Oct 22, 2005)

omg! that looks *FANTASMIC* on you! i absolutely *LOVE* your whole look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm gonna see if this PPP can pull this look off.  you've created some lemmings, girlie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing.


----------

